# Miley Cyrus - relaxing in Bikini with some friends at Barra da Tijuca beach in Rio De Janeiro 12.5.2011 x138 Update 3



## beachkini (13 Mai 2011)

thx Jens0001


----------



## Punisher (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - relaxing in Bikini with some friends at Barra da Tijuca beach in Rio De Janeiro 12.5.2011 x17*

hot


----------



## Bavaria1976 (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - relaxing in Bikini with some friends at Barra da Tijuca beach in Rio De Janeiro 12.5.2011 x17*

Hübsch, aber ich find immer sie hat nen bissl flachen hintern...


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Mai 2011)

*Miley Cyrus - relaxing in Bikini with some friends at Barra da Tijuca beach in Rio De Janeiro 12.5.2011 x22 Update*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Punisher (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - relaxing in Bikini with some friends at Barra da Tijuca beach in Rio De Janeiro 12.5.2011 x39 Update*

ich seh bereits einen Anflug von Cellulitis


----------



## Sachse (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - relaxing in Bikini with some friends at Barra da Tijuca beach in Rio De Janeiro 12.5.2011 x39 Update*



Punisher schrieb:


> ich seh bereits einen Anflug von Cellulitis



das ist schon ne weile im Anflug, musste mal die alten Bikini-Bilder anschauen. Und so schlimm ist es doch gar nicht, kenn viel schlimmere Exemplare


----------



## Marcel34 (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - relaxing in Bikini with some friends at Barra da Tijuca beach in Rio De Janeiro 12.5.2011 x39 Update*



der_sachse schrieb:


> das ist schon ne weile im Anflug, musste mal die alten Bikini-Bilder anschauen. Und so schlimm ist es doch gar nicht, kenn viel schlimmere Exemplare



ich farge mich wo ihr cellulites seht!!

miley hat einen der geilsten körper den es zurzeit gibt!!!!:thumbup:

und wenn bei miley auf irgend einem auf den fotos cellulites zusehen ist!!!:angry:

dann bin Ich Michael Jackson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Mai 2011)

*Miley Cyrus - relaxing in Bikini with some friends at Barra da Tijuca beach in Rio De Janeiro 12.5.2011 x55 Update 2*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​

thx to Preppie


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Mai 2011)

*Miley Cyrus - relaxing in Bikini with some friends at Barra da Tijuca beach in Rio De Janeiro 12.5.2011 x44 Update 3*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


thx to tikipeter


----------



## Punisher (18 Mai 2011)

Urlaub könnte ich jetzt auch vertragen


----------



## subba123 (20 Mai 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## Geldsammler (20 Mai 2011)

Oh man, schade, dass man da nur gucken darf. lol9
Zum Glück war mal wieder jemand mit 'ner schönen
Kamera zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort.


----------



## Infektrippe (22 Mai 2011)

Endlich ist sie 18! Harhar


----------



## saelencir (22 Mai 2011)

wow super bilder von miley danke


----------



## Megaboy333 (22 Mai 2011)

verbrannt


----------



## stonewall (23 Mai 2011)

super Bilder !!!!!

D A N K E !!!!!!


----------



## hazzarad (23 Mai 2011)

hot


----------



## MileyCyrusloverx (4 Juni 2011)

sehr nice ;D

super hot danke für die bilder


----------



## Kevin2011 (23 Nov. 2011)

Danke sehr! Sowas sieht man doch gern


----------

